# Best way for a 4 plant per 2 month perpetual grow



## kreeves420 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking to set up a 4 plant harvest every 1 1/2 -2 months looking for the best set up.

Questions I have :

What's the preferred mediums to use
Coco/perlite 50/50? Ect.

Preferred nutrients 

Is it OK to use 4 different strains with the same flowering periods because I know some folks say to grow 4 mother plants and use the clones which I'm ok with that but is it safe to grow 4 different Strains of mother plants and clone from there 

Instead of clones is it possible to have a perpetual grow using seeds and harvesting multiple strains in a year while still living up to a 4 plant harvest every 1 1/2 to 2 months
 Also what would the best feeding cycle be 3 days first day fertilizer nutrient second day ph balanced water third day nothing and repeat for example


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2014)

I am not sure if trying to start out this way is going to be your best move.  Getting a perpetual grow set up takes some experience.  Even after growing this way for a decade, I still get screwed up sometimes.  In addition, it is way harder with fewer plants.  Any little tiny problem can throw your time-table off...cuts that take a long time to root, seedlings that do not sprout, plants that simply lag behind in growth for no apparent reason.  Also, even clones taken from the same mother can have quite different growing characteristics.

I would also suggest a soil grow rather than a soilless grow, which can be a lot harder for new growers.  You might want to think about organic.  If you grow organic, your pH does not have to be adjusted all the time and you can make your own home-made nutrients (basically from garbage) if you want or need to.  

Tell us about the space(s) you have set up first.  To do a perpetual grow, you are going to need seperate veg and flowering spaces...Do you have that?  If so, tell us about each space.  The very first step in a grow is getting your grow spaces set up and dialed in.  Well at least the veg space.  If you KNOW that you will have the time and money to set up a separate flowering space in the next month to 6 weeks.  

Most of us do not keep moms as it takes a bunch of room.  I prefer to not keep moms and use the space for vegging.  I, and a lot of us here, simply take clones from clones.  It can get quite expensive buying seeds all the time.  If you do not get fem seeds (which are not _always_ fem) you have to veg 6-8 weeks to show sex before you want to put into flowering.  With a perpetual grow, I think clones are the preferred way to go.  Some people kind of just drift into a perpetual grow by accident as not all plants grow and mature when we think they will.  We could be planning a potential harvest and discover that the plant was still several weeks out.  Or I recently got a GSC cross that flowered faster than her seed sisters did.  Sometimes plants outgrow your veg space and have to be put into flowering earlier than planned....or they are stunted and they go in later. 

So, tell us about your spaces and a little more of what you plan on growing and what your expectations are and we can help you out.


----------

